# Datei Zugriff über Applet durch eine Policy - Datei



## Kian_the_klingon (31. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich hab' folgendes Problem:
Ich will mit meinem Applet auf Dateien zugreifen die sich auf dem Host befinden!
Über den Appletviewer funktioniert dies problemlos, jedoch wenn ich es im Browser öffne kommt in der Java - Konsole diese Fehlermeldung:

units.game ist die Datei die gelesen werden soll.
groupfoot die Class des Applets.


```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission units.game read)

	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)

	at java.io.RandomAccessFile.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at java.io.RandomAccessFile.<init>(Unknown Source)

	at game.groupfoot.load_units(groupfoot.java:229)

	at game.groupfoot.aktualisieren_actionPerformed(groupfoot.java:325)

	at game.groupfoot_aktualisieren_actionAdapter.actionPerformed(groupfoot.java:350)

	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Ich bin zwar drauf gekommen das man eine policy Datei schreiben soll, das hab' ich auch halbwegs von Hand hinbekommen, nur wie soll ich sie zusammen mit dem applet laden, und soll ich sie überhaupt verwenden?
Wenn jemand eine bessere Lösung, als die policy, weiß, bitte antworten ansonsten mir bitte hier weiterhelfen!
Danke!


----------

